# LATINS FINEST BC 1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE CRUIZE



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT.TTT LETS DO THIS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I might be down to ride gt edition


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. IM RIDING THE WIDOW-MAKER . ITS GOING THREW THE CUSTOM STAGE AS WE SPEAK.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might be down to ride gt edition


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to be good


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT. IM RIDING THE WIDOW-MAKER . ITS GOING THREW THE CUSTOM STAGE AS WE SPEAK.


That what up. When are u planing to bust out with it. Im putting mines away after ur cruise to Vegas come I got lot more custom parts n other stuff for it.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im adding it and showing it as the stuff comes in. Dont really wanna wait. Last year was the first time widow showed at vegas. This year i hope i walk.lol


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That what up. When are u planing to bust out with it. Im putting mines away after ur cruise to Vegas come I got lot more custom parts n other stuff for it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fer da bump dayday


bigtroubles1 said:


> ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

anytime lil homie


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

That's write young kids do the dam thing cus you guys are the future lowrider kids TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> That's write young kids do the dam thing cus you guys are the future lowrider kids TTMFT


I'm still a kid.......LOL


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's do this Carnales


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im a big kid now


dreamer1 said:


> I'm still a kid.......LOL


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

get down Latin's Finest!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW IT. THANKS FER THE BUMP


djmikethecholodj said:


> get down Latin's Finest!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's do this familia


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Aint nothing like spending a day wth the fam on the BEACH ND CRUIZE THE BIKES


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U should post this on the bike topic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im going to do it. I jus ran out of time last night to do it. I was yup making the flyer and blasting it on here and on facebook TILL LIKE 11:30 pm last night. I still got a lil more things to do and thats putting it on the bike page. TTT


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should post this on the bike topic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SOUNDS BADASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> SOUNDS BADASS! :thumbsup:


Simon come chill wit us carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's coming


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang dreamer its only been a day. But i kow about 10 will be there forshure


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

* mee to*


dreamer1 said:


> I'm still a kid.......LOL


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Dang dreamer its only been a day. But i kow about 10 will be there forshure


Sounds good carnal....let's do this I know its gonna be a good cruise at the beach n then will throw the president in the water....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> * mee to*


We still kids carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U DONT GOTTA THROW ME IN. ILL GO IN WTH THE HUNNIES .TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good carnal....let's do this I know its gonna be a good cruise at the beach n then will throw the president in the water....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> We still kids carnal....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U DONT GOTTA THROW ME IN. ILL GO IN WTH THE HUNNIES .TTT


LOL.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U DONT GOTTA THROW ME IN. ILL GO IN WTH THE HUNNIES .TTT


O your taking CHALE and big boy. Right on.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Sounds good carnal....let's do this I know its gonna be a good cruise at the beach n then will throw the president in the water....


ZEKE YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:finger:


ElProfeJose said:


> O your taking CHALE and big boy. Right on.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lol


Lolophill13 said:


> ZEKE YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS GUYS. WE CANT HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> O your taking CHALE and big boy. Right on.


Hahahahahaha......Pinche profe


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO THIS GUYS. WE CANT HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU
> View attachment 472266


Ttmft.....


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

any bikes can cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BRING WAT U GOT TO CRUIZE


51 chevy said:


> any bikes can cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Will u guys be rolling on the 30th with us


El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Firmez bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

FINEST BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U DONT GOTTA THROW ME IN. ILL GO IN WTH THE HUNNIES .TTT


u go in and the chicas run out :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Beach bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS GUY.LOL


bigtroubles1 said:


> u go in and the chicas run out :roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Beach bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club. Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R u ready like I am? ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. JUS HAD A MINI CRUIZE AT OUR CRUIZE NIGHT IN MOVAL. HOOKED YUP WTH 10 PEEPS ND CRUIZED IT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good job carnal...let's do this..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

New page to start the day fresh.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bum.ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS GUYS. WE CANT HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT LETS DO THIS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuck yea Carnales.....let's ride low & slow


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO HAFT TO TAKE SOME BRAKS ALONG THE WAY TO CHECK OUT THE HYNAS AND CATCH OUR BRATH.LMAO


dreamer1 said:


> Fuck yea Carnales.....let's ride low & slow


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LET US KOW IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ON THE ROLL CALL AND WE WILL MAKE SHURE TO ADD YOU


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOING TO HAFT TO TAKE SOME BRAKS ALONG THE WAY TO CHECK OUT THE HYNAS AND CATCH OUR BRATH.LMAO


Simon carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE. SEE U ALL SOON


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone TTMFT LETS HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

_TTT. WHERES ALL THE CRUIZERS AT???_


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right pack up ur gear & lets get some sun rays & a tan going on !lets do this!T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ya whatever u have a lolo scooter stroller,it dont matter come out & have a good time with latins finest b.c.:wave:


51 chevy said:


> any bikes can cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.X2


lowdude13 said:


> ya whatever u have a lolo scooter stroller,it dont matter come out & have a good time with latins finest b.c.:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> ya whatever u have a lolo scooter stroller,it dont matter come out & have a good time with latins finest b.c.:wave:


Bring the whole family....its gonna be a good day at the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea boy lets do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

New page new day. NUTHING BUT THE FINEST


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

afternoon BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS GUYS. WE CANT HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU







ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to by a new toy 4 that day !!!! TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

wat yup phil. Is TAPOUT ROLLING


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP (COTTON KANDY)WILL B OUT THERE ROLLING HARD!!!:x:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup: WAT ABOUT THE BEACH CRUIZERS


lowdude13 said:


> BUMP (COTTON KANDY)WILL B OUT THERE ROLLING HARD!!!:x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> BUMP (COTTON KANDY)WILL B OUT THERE ROLLING HARD!!!:x:


Let's plan a good day at the beach,cruise & bbq Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Carne asada


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Asada


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

6am bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp! u got it all bring the meat carne asada snds. good!!!:nicoderm:


dreamer1 said:


> Let's plan a good day at the beach,cruise & bbq Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nuthin much bump


Lolophill13 said:


> What up bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE TO SUPORT U GUYS !!!! U GUYS R FAM :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> WE WILL B THERE TO SUPORT U GUYS !!!! U GUYS R FAM :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*








THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right do it!!!put it down mr.widowmaker(cottonkandy):wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WATS YUP SHIRLEY. U SHOULD MAKE YOUR OWN ACCOUNT.TTT


lowdude13 said:


> thats right do it!!!put it down mr.widowmaker(cottonkandy):wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OH YEA MEXICALI BC PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is gonna be a good event for everyone that is able to attend. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAN WE MAKE THIS THING GO TO PAGE 7. You know lucky number SEVEN.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

PAGE7!!!!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MAN THIS PIC NEEDS TO GET UPDATED .ASAP


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR ~LATINS FINEST~ BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U guys gunna roll out.


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR ~LATINS FINEST~ BIKE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MAN I CANT WAIT. THESE BIKES R TEMPTING ME TO ROLL B4 OUR ROLL DATE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATZ YUP SPORTY U GUYS ROLLING WTH YUS


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to be at the beach wit the bikes riding low n checking out the weritas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THE HYNAS.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Can't wait to be at the beach wit the bikes riding low n checking out the weritas


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THE HYNAS.LOL


Simon. Carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump n still waiting to go cruising wit the Homies


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

.X2


dreamer1 said:


> Morning bump n still waiting to go cruising wit the Homies


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

what happpened we waited 4 u 4 breakfast sun. am?:dunno:


dreamer1 said:


> Morning bump n still waiting to go cruising wit the Homies


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> what happpened we waited 4 u 4 breakfast sun. am?:dunno:


Dispensa carnal me n my dream girls we end up going to a show here in Santa ana we took 1st place n then we were on r way n u guys were going home already so we head out to L.A anyways to la plaza olvera wit the familia pero there's always a next time carnal....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

oh k simon thts kool like u said always nt. time&congrats on that 1st. place:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Dispensa carnal me n my dream girls we end up going to a show here in Santa ana we took 1st place n then we were on r way n u guys were going home already so we head out to L.A anyways to la plaza olvera wit the familia pero there's always a next time carnal....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> oh k simon thts kool like u said always nt. time&congrats on that 1st. place:thumbsup:


Grasias Carlos...I do this cuz my girls like the low lows me n my dream girls carnal


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top. I have a feeling that this is gonna be a great turn out. Good job guys. !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up no 1 went 2 gangs 2 grace!!!:dunno: lets c some pics.?latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I didnt go.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump this TTT !!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

what?no 1 went ?:dunno:


mr.widow-maker said:


> I didnt go.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Guess not!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T
Everyone been bumping in the begining


Latin Luxury said:


> Bump this TTT !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

i wonder if it will b hot that day?:dunno: 4 i can take my suntan lotion!:facepalm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dont matter. Id still bring it


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> i wonder if it will b hot that day?:dunno: 4 i can take my suntan lotion!:facepalm:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up no 1 went 2 gangs 2 grace!!!:dunno: lets c some pics.?latins finest


Lo Nuestro C.C and B.C. were there. Had a good day. Best Low Rider, Best Wagon, Best under Construction and Most Participation. See u guys at the next one!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup.u guys going to roll to the beach and cruize the bikes wth yus or wat.


melinayazmin said:


> Lo Nuestro C.C and B.C. were there. Had a good day. Best Low Rider, Best Wagon, Best under Construction and Most Participation. See u guys at the next one!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP. TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup::wave:


dreamer1 said:


> Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THE BEACH CRUZER ALMOST READY FOR THAT DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. ITS ALMOST TIME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


*PLAYER JUST CONFIRMED THE HOMIES FROM BROWN CREATIONS BC AREGONNA JOIN THE FUN!!!!!!!!!!! TT FOR BROWN CREATIONS AND ALL THE CLUBS ATTENDING AND ESPECIALLY ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LITTLE LATE MORNING BUMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BEACH BUMP..........


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, will be there
Old Memories (SO LA) Pedal Cars
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, will be there
> Old Memories (SO LA) Pedal Cars
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


See ya guys at the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD.


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's right!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 26 inch all Chrome beach cruiser still looking to do upgrades on it.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I have a 26 inch all Chrome beach cruiser still looking to do upgrades on it.


Come n ride wit us homie....its good...bring Ur scooter,skateboard, whatever has wheels carnal....its all about having fun at the beach...see ya ther


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

My bike anyone have any ideas or oppinions on upgrades, still looking to do upgrades on it, anyone know where to get upgrades at in Orange county CA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

My bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea. Loooks firme come on out nd cruize wth yus.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea ok ill see what's up


mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell yea. Loooks firme come on out nd cruize wth yus.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Simon. See u guys there


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Yea ok ill see what's up


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

should b fun!!!bringoutthosebikes!!!:x::yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's going down June 30....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump. FOR A REASON


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dammit, don't you sleep widow-maker??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL. YEA I DO. IF IM YUP IM ON HERE BUMPIN THE PAGES.TTMFT


djmikethecholodj said:


> Dammit, don't you sleep widow-maker??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

11:30 bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

12:00 bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

you could count everlasting impressions in...i guess ill break out the beach crusier....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

visionquest23 said:


> you could count everlasting impressions in...i guess ill break out the beach crusier....


Right on bro see ya at the beach


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a b checking out the weritas ......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CC,BC


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> I'm a b checking out the weritas ......


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

7 am bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats right. carlos be bumping like krazy


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

June 30 count me in latins finest bike club cruise day, latins finest newest bike member, that's what's it all about showing n cruising


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> June 30 count me in latins finest bike club cruise day, latins finest newest bike member, that's what's it all about showing n cruising


Post a pic homie!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup homie. Hows the impala going. Nd r u gunna come out nd cruize


baldylatino said:


> Post a pic homie!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

What up dog, yeah most likely.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

my bike 26 inch cruiser latins finest bike club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Just picked up my bike from my girls parents house now to start getting it ready soon, latins finest bike club


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Firme!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Firme!


Thanks, gonna be doing upgrades n make it better


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks, gonna be doing upgrades n make it better


It's gonna look bad ass .... I got a few ideas


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

THANKS TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB FOR WELCOMING ME INTO THE CLUB, NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST OC BC. 1ST MEMBER TO BE ROLLING 26INCH CRUIZERS. SEE U ALL SUNDAY AT THE LAKE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> THANKS TO LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB FOR WELCOMING ME INTO THE CLUB, NEWEST MEMBER TO LATINS FINEST OC BC. 1ST MEMBER TO BE ROLLING 26INCH CRUIZERS. SEE U ALL SUNDAY AT THE LAKE


See ya at the lake carnal....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT. TTT SEE U THERE


baldylatino said:


> What up dog, yeah most likely.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning bump.Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Just picked up my bike from my girls parents house now to start getting it ready soon, latins finest bike club
> View attachment 481456


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We almost ther.....Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope we can get over 20 clubs rolling.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We r lookin godd bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea. if it goes good I may do another one in july at maybe another spot.TTT WHO KOWS


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup thnxz fer the bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We doing big things ....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Weres all the beach bumpers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpin.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEACH HUMP.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BEACH BUMP!!YUPPP!~COTTON KANDY~:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. WADD YUP SHIRLEYY


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see all the weritas.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tweaker hrs bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP
T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup bumpers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning lazy bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WHATS UP IM READY 4 THE DAY!!!! U READY BRING OUT THAT CHOPPER!:facepalm:


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. WADD YUP SHIRLEYY


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat one


lowdude13 said:


> WHATS UP IM READY 4 THE DAY!!!! U READY BRING OUT THAT CHOPPER!:facepalm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cant wait should be a great day at the beach :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Updated


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost here...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Goo morning bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bring the low lows,bbq n Ur pocket dot bikiny cuz we gonna handle.the waves.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DREAMER. UR BRINGING A POKA DOTTED BIKINI TO WEAR. WTF


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

YUPPP SHOW IT FLANTIT SHOW EM WHAT U GOT!(COTTONKANDY):wave:


mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER. UR BRINGING A POKA DOTTED BIKINI TO WEAR. WTF


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DREAMER. UR BRINGING A POKA DOTTED BIKINI TO WEAR. WTF


Thought u were taking urs bro....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol.


lowdude13 said:


> YUPPP SHOW IT FLANTIT SHOW EM WHAT U GOT!(COTTONKANDY):wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*9:30 BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

9:30 HUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 485501
> *9:30 BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t`t`t` tgits friday!long wkend. yeah!!!:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man no shows....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS. I CANT WAIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Goodnight bump ttmft


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

June 30 around the corner.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

49 FLEETLINE said:


> MORNING BUMP


Thanks for the bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

What yup homie. THANKS FER THE BUMP


49 FLEETLINE said:


> MORNING BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats yup sporty. U guys rolling


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC[/QUOTE]


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup layitlow. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!(COTTONKANDY)


mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS DO THIS. I CANT WAIT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats right


lowdude13 said:


> TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!(COTTONKANDY)


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
U
M
P.
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U guys better start riding your bikes to get used to it so u dont weak out on the cruize


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT FOR THE FIRST CRUISE ON THE BEACH!!!!!!!!!!! *DUDE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT I THAUGHT EVERYONE WOULD BE BUMPIN THE PAGES ABOUT IT BUT ITS REAL SLOW ON OTHER BUMPERS??


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U guys better start riding your bikes to get used to it so u dont weak out on the cruize


I'm a start riding my trike cuz that shit heavy n i do t wanna stay behind at the cruise.....need to start burning calories


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:guns: :sprint:go go go go


dreamer1 said:


> I'm a start riding my trike cuz that shit heavy n i do t wanna stay behind at the cruise.....need to start burning calories


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave: wat yup mike
There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

mr.widow-maker
djmikethecholodj


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~(cotton kandy):wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nicoderm:


lowdude13 said:


> t~t~t~(cotton kandy):wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lunch bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BEACH BUMP.....................


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HELL YEA.TTT SEE U THERE BRO


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT HELL YEA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

All of a sudden theres other shows popping up on JUNE 30TH .LOL


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL......Dammmmmm


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

4pm bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Will u guys be rolling


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's do this.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I wana roll foo we just gota get the trailer going but Simon it coming up soon ha


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

28 more days


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT MAYBE ALL THE CLUBS THAT R IN THE IE,LOW DESERT ND HIGH DESERT CAN MEET UP LIKE FAIRMONT PARK OR SOMETHING AND ROLL OUT THERE ALL AT ONCE? JUS MY OPINION


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I wana roll foo we just gota get the trailer going but Simon it coming up soon ha


Simon sporty. Just around the Corner. I know all the kids and big kids from Ontario Classics will have a blast!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BEACH BUMP...........


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the bump bro...hope to see ya. Ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell ya cant wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT GOOD MORNING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Weres my LATINS FINEST AT?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Weres my LATINS FINEST AT?


Wtf...u lost them...call 911


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Night bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

23more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Woooo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello son !we all b right here!(COTTON KANDY):wave:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Weres my LATINS FINEST AT?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's get ready for the beach cruise....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_* GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE IT TO ONE OF YOUR EVENTS
TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO LATINS FINEST!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD EVENT ALONG WTH THE BIKE SHOW.TTT HOPE 2 SEE U THERE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD EVENT ALONG WTH THE BIKE SHOW.TTT HOPE 2 SEE U THERE


Hell yea, are we cruising up to main street n posting up right there with our bike for a bit by the pier?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I planned o roll from.beach blvd to the santa ana river nd kick it. Then roll back rest up eat play what ever then go from beech blvd nd roll to the peir nd kick it fer a while.rest uo nd roll back. Then after that cruize,play all day long u kow. Jus like rolling to the beach for a day but throwing the LOWRIDER touch nd cruizing showing everyone thats think lowriding is bad,but really it is a family sport nd it keeps 99.9% of kids out of trouble u feel what im sayin


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

* NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST FAMILIA!!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!
*​


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I planned o roll from.beach blvd to the santa ana river nd kick it. Then roll back rest up eat play what ever then go from beech blvd nd roll to the peir nd kick it fer a while.rest uo nd roll back. Then after that cruize,play all day long u kow. Jus like rolling to the beach for a day but throwing the LOWRIDER touch nd cruizing showing everyone thats think lowriding is bad,but really it is a family sport nd it keeps 99.9% of kids out of trouble u feel what im sayin


Hell yea that's what's up, let's do this big show everybody what's up and who's at the beach that day latins finest gonna be in the house that day....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft u kow we rolling deep


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Come down. You know your always invited to come thru!!!! 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _* GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE IT TO ONE OF YOUR EVENTS
> TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO LATINS FINEST!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thats right member till the wheels fall off !will b there(cotton kandy):h5:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea that's what's up, let's do this big show everybody what's up and who's at the beach that day latins finest gonna be in the house that day....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a cruise,chill,eat, handle the waves,cruise again,n handle the waves again n again n again........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U do it dreamer. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

21 more days n its time to ride


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OUR NXT EVENT.TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 471994


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's have a good day at the beach!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost time to cruise the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HELL YEA.TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HELL YEA.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Thanks for the bump. TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT LETS GRT PUMPED UP TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's go19 more days


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

another beach bump.........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE U GO TO THE BEACH ALOT HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes: THAT LAST PIC WAS IN SAN CLEMENTE. I DONT BUY/BUILD MY CARS TO NOT DRIVE THEM!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

See ya at the. Beach bro...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT. TTT :thumbsup:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :yes: THAT LAST PIC WAS IN SAN CLEMENTE. I DONT BUY/BUILD MY CARS TO NOT DRIVE THEM!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> See ya at the. Beach bro...





mr.widow-maker said:


> THATS RIGHT. TTT :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

18 more days....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Burning calories ...getting ready for this 1


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Time for. A morning bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

17 more days


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's going down sat June 30 come cruise wit Latins finest bike club.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow we r going to blow the roof of this event


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> It's going down sat June 30 come cruise wit Latins finest bike club.....


On the beach!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up my niaggas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I gotta try to get my sons project bike back together before June 30 so he can ride it for the cruise or he gonna have to take his bmx bike for right now


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin like 2 weeks left


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I gotta try to get my sons project bike back together before June 30 so he can ride it for the cruise or he gonna have to take his bmx bike for right now


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW MARCILLA READY TO CRUIZE


LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MORNING BUMP.TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon BUMP TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

14 more days.....we getting close Carnales


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ YUPPP!IM READY TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !(COTTON KANDY):machinegun:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Info


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: pm BUMP( COTTON KANDY):sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Carne asada n a cruise,waves Wat else can u ask


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O shit


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the stanton indoor swapmeet on beach blvd n cerritos st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya mero!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ AM BUMP(COTTON KANDY)EVERYONE!!!:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS EVENT ENDORSED BY THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trading st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT!!!!!! TTT !!!!!!!!! TTT !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make this a good event all the way around!!!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We gotta start thinking Wat we gonna do n who's taking Wat,food water,sodas,.....almost here


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> We gotta start thinking Wat we gonna do n who's taking Wat,food water,sodas,.....almost here


Simon carnal. I agree


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm bringing ez up and I think some waters not sure what else


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im brining firewood,eazy up, nd :dunno: yet


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fer the bump. Hope u get saturday off. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 week from sunday


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 1 week from sunday


YUPPP! WILL B BRINGING WATERMELON HOTDOGS BUNS & SODAS!!!!& MOST IMPORTANT R WHEELS!:facepalm:CANT 4GET THOSE BAD ASS RIDES!!!!:yes: c u soon!!:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. ALL OTHER CLUBS TAKE YOUR OWN FOOD AS IF YOU WERE ALL GOIN TO THE BEACH YOUR SELF.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SOUND SYSTEMS ARE ALLOWED TO BE PLAYED ON THE BIKES BUT ONLY WHILE CRUIZING THE PATH. NO MUSIC ON THE BEACH. ALSO BBQ GRILLS ARE ALLOWED. BUT MUST BE IN A 6FT DISTANCE OF THE BBQ PITS ON BEACH


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow were CRUIZIN TILL OUR WHEELS FALL OFF


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here. Get your bikes ready for this cruise!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SATURDAY


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready for this cruise...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam? Manditory meeting this Saturday June 30 at our beach cruise. You must be there,going to be discussing a lot of things. Kids n teens also we would like your parents to be there as well, you will also need to bring your report cards will be checking grades. We also need to start making a list before Saturday on who's gonna bring what for the cruise as in food n drinks.. so if u can let me or dreamer or Abraham know so we can make a list n we can communicate with each other


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Saturday its gonna be off the hook....see ya guys ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam its Tuesday, so has anyone decided who's bringing what for Saturday or we all just packing our own stuff? I sent a chain text out today to my oc members but didn't get no response, so I don't know


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN LATIN'S FINEST...THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA AND PEOPLE WATCHING THE CRUISE ARE IN FOR A SURPRISE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> GET DOWN LATIN'S FINEST...THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA AND PEOPLE WATCHING THE CRUISE ARE IN FOR A SURPRISE.


What's up mike I thought it was a good idea too the weather out there is gonna be off the hook. Are you gonna make it out there?? I know your kids will have a blast out in the water too. TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave off the 22 fwy at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave off the 22 fwy at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


hello wow 2 early 4 me all u guys round 8?(COTTON KANDY)


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IF ONLY 1 BIKE FROM EACH CLUB SHOWS UP TO THIS EVENT, UR LOOKING ABOUT 22 BIKES OUT THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF ONLY 1 BIKE FROM EACH CLUB SHOWS UP TO THIS EVENT, UR LOOKING ABOUT 22 BIKES OUT THERE. :cheesy:


Yea were hoping its gonna be s good turn out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

In our club let alone. 25 plus all others


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF ONLY 1 BIKE FROM EACH CLUB SHOWS UP TO THIS EVENT, UR LOOKING ABOUT 22 BIKES OUT THERE. :cheesy:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

30 more min till shirley gets on. 


lowdude13 said:


> hello wow 2 early 4 me all u guys round 8?(COTTON KANDY)


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno: were cotton kandy?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: were cotton kandy?


In school where u should be at player. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's put this on the top.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno: were cotton kandy?


:yes:u no running the streets!! cant wait till sat.hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TOMORROW ITS GOING DOWN :h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Tomorrow beach cruise huntington beach manditory meeting must be there. Imma be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask off the 22 fwy at 630am for whoever wants to meet up n roll together imma wait til 645.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LEAVIN THE IE AT 5AM .. THERES A SURF EVENT HAPPING SO BE THERE BEFORE THOSE NARLEY WAVE HITTERS GET THE SPOTS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

GOING DOWN TOMORROW LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB BEACH CRUISE AT HUNTINGTON BEACH, COME OUT N CRUISE WITH US N HAVE A FUN DAY BRING YOUR LOW LOW BIKES,BEACH CRUISER,BMX, SWIM SUIT N CHILL WITH LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB. SOLO RIDERS AND ALL CLUBS WELCOME CRUISE STARTING AROUND 9 OR 930AM LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE AROUND 7 OR 8 AM. GET AT ME IF U WANNA COME OUT N MEET UP IN THE MORNING.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT IF U WANT TO MEET UP ILL BE AT THE in n out on auto center dr in CORONA,CA AT 6AM ND WILL LEAVE 15 AFTER SO LET ME KOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Packed up nd ready,GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Every one have a good and safe fine in the oc at the beach. !!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TODAY! GOING TO HEAD TO CORONA IN 30 MIn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO ALL OF U THAT IS GOING OUT THERE HAVE LOTS FUN IN THE SUN !!!! TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

me n the kids had a blast good turn out ...gracias to latin finest for the drinks n food


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad u came out homie


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

After hours


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANK U FOR COMIN EL VAGO, O*C68,ONTARIO CLASSICS,TRAFFIC SOCAL,DUKES IE, ND ALL THE LOCALS TURNIN AROUND TO CRUIZE AND LESTION TO US BUMP THOSE OLDIE BUT GOODIES


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun in the sun....:thumbsup: My kids had a trip planned for this weekend in Yosemite park but next year it's on....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Hell had a good time Jst got home see everyone at GTG in Pomona LATINS FINEST TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics up soon


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Looks like you guys had fun in the sun....:thumbsup: My kids had a trip planned for this weekend in Yosemite park but next year it's on....:thumbsup:


right on bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> View attachment 504474
> View attachment 504475
> View attachment 504476
> View attachment 504477
> ...


was great to see u vago im glad u and your son had fun bro we need to have more events like this fo the I.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Pics up soon


Had a good time but today I'm tired as Fuck bro.....


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> was great to see u vago im glad u and your son had fun bro we need to have more events like this fo the I.E. :thumbsup:


 SAME HERE HOMIE...N YES WE NEED MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS ONE.....TTT FOR LATINS FINEST


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

It was nice to see the lil one's have a good time and that's what it's all about TTMFT for are lowrider future


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

we should do a ride like this in the i.e. on the bicycle trail that goes from claremont to fontana.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I JUST WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT NOT ONLY TO SUPPORT BUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE BEACH!!!!!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND THE BUMP PLYAER!!!!!


EL VAGO 84 said:


> SAME HERE HOMIE...N YES WE NEED MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS ONE.....TTT FOR LATINS FINEST




THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!


tequila sunrise said:


> we should do a ride like this in the i.e. on the bicycle trail that goes from claremont to fontana.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How many miles?


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

July 8 car show Santa Barbara Eling Park.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

If a bike winns best murals and display and best of show will u give it to that one bike or give to othere people so no one gets mad?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IT ALL DEPENDS HOMIE. THERES LOTS OF COMPETITION. BUT THIS QUESTION BELONGS ON THE BIKE SHOW .NOT THE BIKE CRUIZE.LOL


Blue94cady said:


> If a bike winns best murals and display and best of show will u give it to that one bike or give to othere people so no one gets mad?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

tequila sunrise said:


> we should do a ride like this in the i.e. on the bicycle trail that goes from claremont to fontana.


:yessad:yupp set it up we all down!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: X2 HOMIE LETS SEE IT HAPPEN


lowdude13 said:


> :yessad:yupp set it up we all down!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERE CRUIZING!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*BUMPING THE MUSIK DOWN THE PATH!!!



*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Who's ready for another cruise


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll say same spot but this time dyed Ur hair blonde so u guys won't get pull over by the jura.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> I'll say same spot but this time dyed Ur hair blonde so u guys won't get pull over by the jura.....


Lol Haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS GET THAT DATE


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

2013 coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Same spot or Newport beach.....


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's do this Latins finest style


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2ND ANNUAL COMING IN A COUPLE MONTHS. LETS GET THOSE BIKLAS SHINED UP


----------

